# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Bit ćemo i mi mama i tata :)

## u dobru i zlu

Pozdrav svima! 
Mi smo napokon jučer dobili mišljenje o podobnosti  :Smile: , dugo je trajala obrada...  Skinula sam adrese i brojeve centara, e sad ne znam da li trebam slati molbe i u podružnice i da li trebam zvati podružnice?

----------


## DeDada

Pozdrav!

Mislim da većina nije slala u podružnice, mi nećemo.

Sretno!

----------


## butterfly_

slažem se s DeDadom.

mi smo prvu molbu slali svima - i centrima i podružnicama, drugu molbu smo slali samo centrima.
u nekoliko navrata smo pokušali kontaktirati podružnice kada su imale djecu - ali svi su nas redom upucivali na maticni centar.


sretno i neka postanete mama i tata cim prije  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Sretno!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

:Embarassed:  Ja zaboravila na svoju temu 
Mi idući tjedan krećemo na edukaciju za posvojitelje..veselim se jer imam osjecaj da nešto "radim" po pitanju posvojenja..
U ovom centru gdje smo bili na razgovoru su nas uvjeravali da ćemo brzo posvojiti jer želimo romsku dječicu i imaju nas u vidu za ubuduće..
Sad smo se malo primirili sa razočarenjem i uskoro cu krenuti opet zvati..

Eto, nadam se da ću ubrzo imati i ljepših vijesti..  :Smile:

----------


## LorZor

Nije se lako pomiriti s razočaranjem, ali snažni smo mi. Bit će lijepih vijesti i za nas... Čvrsto vjerujem u to!  :Sad:   :Kiss:

----------


## Amondi

Drage cure, 
naravno da ste snažne. Vaša dječica vas negdje čekaju. 
U dobru i zlu, drago mi je čuti da ste otvoreni za posvajanje romske dječice. Bili smo i mi i niti nakon godine dana od prvog javljanja u matični centar, postali smo roditelji dvojice sinova  :grouphug: 
Šaljem pozitivne vibre  :Kiss:

----------


## Mami2016

Drage cure ,
I mi smo otvoreni za usvojiti djete romskog porijekla.
Optimisti smo i svaki dan ocekujemo poziv da cemo postati mama i tata .

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Uhvatila minutu vremena pa da vam javim.. Postali smo mama i tata prekrasne djevojcice i prelijepog djecaka  :Heart:  nasa sreca je neopisiva :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Ajme kaj je babyboom na ovo. U podforumu :grouphug: . Cestitke

----------


## Rebbeca

Aaaaaaa prekrasno! Iskrene čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Kad uhvatiš vremena piši... :Grin:

----------


## Rebbeca

> Ajme kaj je babyboom na ovo. U podforumu. Cestitke


Obično na ovom podforumu idu po troje... znači, još će nam netko postati roditelj...

----------


## Dulcinea

Čestitam!!! Uživajte  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bubekica

> Uhvatila minutu vremena pa da vam javim.. Postali smo mama i tata prekrasne djevojcice i prelijepog djecaka  nasa sreca je neopisiva


Aaaaaa divno!!! Cestitam od srca!

----------


## LorZor

Čestitam od srca!!!  :Smile:  <3 <3

----------


## Truljo

Sritno van bilo. Čestitam!

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od srca. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bucka

wooow
cestitke od srca
pisite kako ste

----------


## suncenadlanu

Cestitaaam, prekrasne vijesti, ovih dana stvarno sve neke sretne stvari. Uzivajteeee i radujemo se s vama!!!

----------


## prpa

Čestitke!!!!!! Uživajte, najbolje tek dolazi  :Heart: : :Heart:  :grouphug: 







> Uhvatila minutu vremena pa da vam javim.. Postali smo mama i tata prekrasne djevojcice i prelijepog djecaka  nasa sreca je neopisiva

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :Smile: !

----------


## čokolada

:Very Happy:  Divne vijesti, čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## špelkica

Čestitam!!!  Kad uhvatite malo vremena piši nam o djeci... Mi planiramo drugo posvojit i već me malo trta, al veselimo se.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Hvala vam svima  :Smile: 
Zajedno smo skoro mjesec dana i mjesec dana su trajala posjecivanja.. Prijavili smo ih ovih dana, jos trebamo rijesiti posvojiteljski i dječji..
Djecica su 2 i 3 godine stari, preslatki umiljati i jako otvoreni. Sve su osvojili na prvu, cak i one za koje sam mislila da ce biti negativnog stava (prvenstveno zbog nacionalnosti).. Al ne, svi ih obozavaju  :Wink:  dani su nam ispunjeni, mm je poceo raditi, ja sam se brzo snasla sama s njima. Bojali smo se jako prvih par dana, jer je bila specificna situacija, imali su neke lose navike u ponasanju al brzo smo ih ispravili.. Ma bitno he samo puno im se posvetiti i oni uce od nas  :Smile: 
Puno se grlimo i ljubimo i uzivamo.. Zelim vam svima srecu da dozivite to uskoro  :Smile: 
Mi vise nemozemo zamisliti zivot bez njih  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

> Hvala vam svima 
> Zajedno smo skoro mjesec dana i mjesec dana su trajala posjecivanja.. Prijavili smo ih ovih dana, jos trebamo rijesiti posvojiteljski i dječji..
> Djecica su 2 i 3 godine stari, preslatki umiljati i jako otvoreni. Sve su osvojili na prvu, cak i one za koje sam mislila da ce biti negativnog stava (prvenstveno zbog nacionalnosti).. Al ne, svi ih obozavaju  dani su nam ispunjeni, mm je poceo raditi, ja sam se brzo snasla sama s njima. Bojali smo se jako prvih par dana, jer je bila specificna situacija, imali su neke lose navike u ponasanju al brzo smo ih ispravili.. Ma bitno he samo puno im se posvetiti i oni uce od nas 
> Puno se grlimo i ljubimo i uzivamo.. Zelim vam svima srecu da dozivite to uskoro 
> Mi vise nemozemo zamisliti zivot bez njih


 :Heart: 

joooooššššš

----------


## saf

Prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

Tek sad vidim ove divne vijesti! Cestitam vam od srca, uzivajte u 4ero!

----------


## Rominka

Ajme, tek sam sad vidjela. Ma cestitke od sveg srca i zelim vam svu srecu ovoga svijeta  :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

Čestitam! Predivno! Uživajte u svakom trenutku.

Ne trebate se bojati predrasuda, vidjet ćeš da vas gotovo nitko neće ništa ni pitati. 

Moj malac je imao naviku bacanja na pod, ajme što se to dijete naležalo što po kući što na ulici  :Very Happy:  A prođe sve

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Hvala vam cure  :Smile: 
Zasad jos nije bilo nikakvih pitanja sto se tice boje kože, svi im govore da su preslatki  :Smile:  al vjerojatno se priča..
A mala ima te tantrume i bacanje al uglavnom to uspjesno ignoriramo ili i mi pocnemo cviliti pa ona u cudu gleda u nas  :Smile: 
Lose navike sam mislila udaranje, griženje, kidanje igracki namjerno, bacanje stvari po kuci, otvaranje svih mogucih ormarica i ladica i tako.. Al stvarno smo to brzo rijesili..jednostavno im je to tamo bilo dozvoljeno a nisu isli u goste nigdje.. Al kad smo par puta upozorili i ponavljali prestali su. Tako da smo brzo poceli mirno ici u goste  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Kad te ujutro cim otvoris oci zagrle dva para rucica, izljube i kazu joooj lolim puno ❤❤
Nema ljepseg osjecaja  :Smile:  
Cekalice samo budite strpljive, znam kakav je osjecaj dok citas o tudoj sreci i nadas se svojoj, al vjerujte doci ce taj dan i svaki dan cete se pitati pa kako sam zivjela bez njih... 
Pozdrav svima! Nadam se da ce biti jos lijepih vijesti na ovom podforumu..
 :Smile:

----------


## Vrijeska

Lijepo!
Uživajte!

----------


## saf

Baš lijepo  :Heart: 

Moraš si promijeniti potpis  :Wink:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Evo promjenjen  :Wink:

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:  Predivno!  :Heart: 
Samo se vi puno lolite  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Sad smo na lolim te mamice najvise setu, zezda meseca  :Heart:   od moje ljepotice i mama ajmo se malo maziti i onda cmok cmok izljubi cijelu mamicu , mamin sin  :Smile:

----------


## anđeo26012013

joj prekrasno,mogu misliti kako je kada te dva para ručica zagrli  :Smile:

----------


## Dulcinea

Preslatko :Heart:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Nije me dugo bilo...al znam koliko su meni znacile price i javljanja posvojitelja,pa se javljam dok su klinci u vrticu..
Mi smo vec 9 mj zajedno, vrijeme nam leti, djeca prebrzo rastu i tako bi htjeli zaustaviti i premotati unazad da opet prozivimo neke trenutke..mi smo vam dobili dvije mazilice i ljubilice, curka nije bila ispocetka, al sad bi se samo cmakala ,ipak moramo par godina nadoknaditi 
 Jako su bistri i pametni, puni energije i znatiželje 
Tata i kcerka imaju onu posebnu vezu koja je mm-u prije bila mitska 
A sin..pravi je mamin sin 
Proslavili smo rođendane, meni su bili jako emotivni, oni su bili presretni  :Love: 
Bili su nam i sinovi udomitelji i jako je bio sretan. Ima vec 3-4 mj da pricamo o tome kako su dosli kod nas, mala se nesjeca bas zivota kod udomitelja, ali A se svega sjeca i cesto ih spominje.
Kad zeli pricati kaze : "mama ajde mi ispricaj kako me ti nisi rodila"
Srce nam je puno i presretni smo 
Uzivaju u vrticu, planiramo ih od Nove godine upisati na gimnastiku, oboje su jako gipki i sposobni, pa razmisljamo da je to dobra podloga za svaki sport u budućnosti.. 
 Evo sad sam s brda s dola..al snaci cete se  :Wink:

----------


## emily

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Predivno draga  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Divna priča... Uživajte s dječicom!

----------


## Mojca

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dulcinea

Prekrasno :Zaljubljen:  Uživajte u svakom trenutku! Slažem se da vrijeme leti...prebrzo odrastaju!

----------


## Jelena

Lijepo  :Heart: 
Treba pričati puno s njima. Mi smo nabavili neke slikovnice preko Adopte. "Mama za Koka" je jako lijepo ilustrirana i lijepa je priča. Imamo i "S tobom smo postali obitelj", ali on je još premali za tu. To su suvremene slikovnice i dobre su.
Imamo i Ježa i Medvjedića Srećka, ali nam ne leže nikako (mužu i meni), nekako je zastarjeli pristup.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Hvala cure  :Smile: 
Imamo i mi S tobom smo postali obitelj, L nije zanimljiva, a A nekad poslusa do kraja nekad ne..usporedujemo Lisu i njih i komentiramo dok pricamo..al cesto mu koncentraciju odvlace ilustracije (macak..itd).. Bas planiram napraviti albume svakom i staviti slike od prije, od naseg upoznavanja i druzenja i dalje kronoloski..al evo nikako sve sortitati na usb i izraditi..

----------


## Dulcinea

Ja sam svojoj složila photo book. Skroz je jednostavno. Skinula program na mob, tu su mi ionako sve fotke i složila baš to- kronološki slike koje nam je teta udomiteljica poslala, pa stvaranje naše obitelji i što smo sve doživjeli zajedno do njenog rođendana. Oduševljeni smo kako je ispalo i još dostave doma kroz par dana.

----------

